# speedometer not working



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my speedometer seems to kick in and out now after bumps and turns and what not. I would assume it has something to do with my vehicle speed sensor or the sender but I haven't the slightest clue where they are. If anyone would be so kind enough as to give me a description or photo of where it may be found, I would be very grateful. Or if you have an idea of what else might be broken.


----------



## xwalterx (May 26, 2005)

same thing happened to me. i went to a spedometer shop and got the cable replaced. it cost me around 150 american. the stock cable is a 2 piece unit which consits of a cable and a spring which goes into the back of the spedo. the spring in my spedo had lost its "spring" and was losing contact with the coupling which drives the pointer on the gauge face side. the shop i took it to made me a new cable all 1 piece, circumventing the whole stock spring setup. so now, no spedo reading lost during bumps or hard acceleration. not to mention the pointer cause the plastic stock one was melted and bent onto the spedo face. i'd change or check the cable before you look into the speed sensor. hope that helps. 




200sxOuTKasT said:


> Well my speedometer seems to kick in and out now after bumps and turns and what not. I would assume it has something to do with my vehicle speed sensor or the sender but I haven't the slightest clue where they are. If anyone would be so kind enough as to give me a description or photo of where it may be found, I would be very grateful. Or if you have an idea of what else might be broken.


----------

